
Show HN: Clj-kondo, a linter for Clojure code that sparks joy - Borkdude
https://github.com/borkdude/clj-kondo
======
Borkdude
This linter, written in Clojure, has fast startup time (milliseconds). This
makes it suited for hooking up with your editor for getting fast feedback.
It's compiled with GraalVM to a native binary.

It has seen steadily growing adoption since its inception. A list of companies
that are using the linter: [https://github.com/borkdude/clj-
kondo/issues/438](https://github.com/borkdude/clj-kondo/issues/438)

A presentation about clj-kondo at ClojuTRE:
[https://youtu.be/MB3vVREkI7s](https://youtu.be/MB3vVREkI7s)

The main inspiration for clj-kondo comes from joker, a Clojure linter and
scripting environment written in Go.

